# games in dutch language



## eriol33 (Apr 13, 2014)

hi folks, I'm starting to learn dutch language. my aim is only to read dutch documents though (newspapers, articles, academic journals). do you have any games with dutch language that you could recommend? fortunately I learned german for two years and have good grasp of its grammar, so I don't find dutch is not too incredibly difficult. however I think playing games with (simple) dutch text maybe able to accelerate my study. any suggestion?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2014)

Dutch translations do exist but they tend to be limited to shovelware, puzzle games and games aimed at kids. I do not think there are any exclusive of any note really -- I could probably rustle up a couple for French and German but not Dutch. However word games like http://www.advanscene.com/html/Releases/dbrelds.php?id=4354 exist and I quite like word games when learning languages. You might do slightly better on PC, home consoles.... well I do the 360 releases and there is not an awful lot coming out there. Likewise some of those games aimed at kids are not bad and will naturally tend to use simpler language.

For the handhelds head on over to http://www.advanscene.com/ , click on advanced search, click the first dropdown menu and select language, type Dutch in the box provided and select GBA, DS and PSP as you wish. That will generate a list.

Not strictly relevant but as you mentioned Dutch translation http://www.loekalization.com/mistakes.html and the site there is a good read.

I am not a Dutch speaker though so I could be talking out of my arse, I doubt it very much but it is a possibility.


----------



## Arras (Apr 13, 2014)

Many games don't have Dutch localizations, and IMO that's not really a bad thing. The Professor Layton games all do though, so you may want to look into those. Puzzle descriptions in a foreign language might be a bit tough though.


----------



## vassildador (Apr 13, 2014)

Arras said:


> Many games don't have Dutch localizations, and IMO that's not really a bad thing. The Professor Layton games all do though, so you may want to look into those. Puzzle descriptions in a foreign language might be a bit tough though.


QFT. It usually makes me cringe whenever some game I play is actually localized. It usually ends up having horrible voice acting and/or silly translations. It's actually the reason I set all my devices
and consoles to English, otherwise many games automatically pick Dutch as the default language.

Anyway, as for OP, off the top of my head, the following games are localized in Dutch and are playable in terms of quality:
 - Lufia (SNES)
 - God of War 3 (PS3)
 - Super Scribblenauts (DS), possibly others in the series too
 - Most LEGO games across all systems, though double-check before you get them


----------



## ResleyZ (Apr 13, 2014)

Most games aren't translated into Dutch, hence we (the dutch people) are pretty good at English at young ages. I would say that it's better to watch Dutch series, and movies instead of games, since most games translated into Dutch 'suck'.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2014)

There's two things I hate in this world: People are who intolerant of other cultures... and the Dutch.

So the answer is no.


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes we (the Dutch people) are used to English, becase most of movies,series we watch are in English and (thank god) only subtitled.
When I was a kid almost all the games I played where in English. There was a handfull of C64/MSX games that are in Dutch.
Nowdays more games are in Dutch, but the audio dub Dutch suck. Sometimes I use Dutch subtitles, but mosly I English subtitles more.

But there are Dutch ips patched for old 8/16bit games:
http://www.romhacking.net/?page=tra...d=16&perpage=20&title=&author=&transsearch=Go

But if you want to watch classic Dutch movies try:
Flodder (Buurman wat doet u nu?)
Soldaat van Oranje (by the maker of Robocop and also filmt in my hometown Leiden)

Ciske de Rat


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 13, 2014)

Heh...can't say I know many Dutch subtitled games...and exactly zero where there was a voice sync. The first thing I do, as well as pretty much everyone, is change the language to English. Heck...I doubt even Dutch game makers bother with anything other than English.

Mostly, I'm kinda doubtful to what degree Dutch subtitled games will be helpful in learning the language. It's used less than in a series or movie, and often not of great quality. I feel I should point out the Dutch wii menu here. The Dutch word for "ok" is either "ok" or "oké", with the latter one...seriously outdated (it's how you pronounce it...but nobody writes it like that anymore). Nonetheless, wii menu questions always want you to click "oké". 

So yeah...I would also suggest watching movies or series if you want to learn the language. For the movies, you can probably find English subtitles which really help (depends on your current skill, of course).

Some more classic Dutch movies:
-De lift (old, but very scary horror movie)
-De zaak Alzheimer (cop movie of an assassin who's losing his memory)
-Loft (thriller...I think the Dutch variant of the Flemish movie is also available)
-Zwartboek (WW2 movie)
-Koko flanel (humor)
-Rundskop (drama)
-Turks fruit (drama)
-Karakter (historical drama)
-the broken circle breakdown


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd say play games aimed at kids.​​Usually the language is very simple and easy to pick up.​


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 13, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Some more classic Dutch movies:
> -De lift (old, but very scary horror movie)
> -De zaak Alzheimer (cop movie of an assassin who's losing his memory)
> -Loft (thriller...I think the Dutch variant of the Flemish movie is also available)
> ...


 
Koko Flanel is a Belgium movie, so not real Dutch movie 


Ontopic:
You can try Professor Layton en de Doos van Pandora, but the Dutch dub is very bad.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 13, 2014)

DaFixer said:


> Koko Flanel is a Belgium movie, so not real Dutch movie


That's Dutch as in Nederlandstalig...not Dutch as in uit Nederland afkomstig. 

EDIT: god damnit, my eyes! That movie!!!
...erm...I mean: my EARS!

@English guys: in case it doesn't show...it's far too strict and articulated to be believable. It's actually kind of mothering (which is probably intentional). As if the cast of sesame street voiced it.


EDIT: Arras: I've heard of it (the movie Sint, that is), but haven't seen it. Besides...are you going to blame me for not knowing every Dutch movie ever?


----------



## Arras (Apr 13, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Heh...can't say I know many Dutch subtitled games...and exactly zero where there was a voice sync. The first thing I do, as well as pretty much everyone, is change the language to English. Heck...I doubt even Dutch game makers bother with anything other than English.
> 
> Mostly, I'm kinda doubtful to what degree Dutch subtitled games will be helpful in learning the language. It's used less than in a series or movie, and often not of great quality. I feel I should point out the Dutch wii menu here. The Dutch word for "ok" is either "ok" or "oké", with the latter one...seriously outdated (it's how you pronounce it...but nobody writes it like that anymore). Nonetheless, wii menu questions always want you to click "oké".
> 
> ...


What, no mention of Sint?

(it's a horror movie and it's so bad it's hilarious. At least I suspect it's supposed to be horror)


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you mean games that teach Dutch or games that are on Dutch language?
Because I'm also searching for games that teach Dutch.


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 13, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> That's Dutch as in Nederlandstalig...not Dutch as in uit Nederland afkomstig.


 
The second, the language is Vlaams. It sounds like Dutch but it is a dialect.
And Belgium is one part talks Vlaams and the other talks France.

EDIT:
If you like Koko Flanel, you will also like Hector


----------



## nasune (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, if memory serves me right, the original Uncharted has a dutch track (which seriously pissed me off, because I couldn't figure out how to get the damn game to use English), and I think the new Infamous has a dutch track as well (at least, from what I've seen of the PS4 version).

As for movies, for some comedies/slice of life you can watch All Stars 1 & 2, and (because it's appropriate) De Marathon. Other than that, well don't really like dutch movies.


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 13, 2014)

nasune said:


> Well, if memory serves me right, the original Uncharted has a dutch track (which seriously pissed me off, because I couldn't figure out how to get the damn game to use English), and I think the new Infamous has a dutch track as well (at least, from what I've seen of the PS4 version).
> 
> As for movies, for some comedies/slice of life you can watch All Stars 1 & 2, and (because it's appropriate) De Marathon. Other than that, well don't really like dutch movies.


 
I know your pain, the Dutch's track of those games also very bad.
But for Uncharted I change the language.

This is also a classic:


----------



## eriol33 (Apr 14, 2014)

dank u voor alle aanbeveling. I just found a game of professor layton in dutch. I think I'm going to play it sometimes during holiday. still, I'm open if you have recommendations (I am tempted to read dutch harry potter side by side with the english version)... or maybe watching english speaking movie with dutch subs. Since I'm not surrounded by dutch speakers, it's kinda hard to train for speaking/listening so I'm just aiming to have ability to read dutch.


----------



## ResleyZ (Apr 14, 2014)

English movies with Dutch subs aren't that good for learning, it would be better to watch dutch movies with English subs. The reason for that is mainly with differences like die/dat. If you listen to Dutch movies, you'll also hear the correct pronunciation, which some of my English friends I Skype with find weird.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 14, 2014)

What ResleyZ says. Also: it's very easy to skip reading the subtitles if you can just follow what's going on by listening. I tried practicing my French by using those subtitles in an English movie...though my French isn't bad, I really lost focus of either the subtitles or the movie.

Oh, and...the plural of aanbeveling (recommendations) is aanbevelingen.


----------



## G-Han (Apr 18, 2014)

eriol33 said:


> dank u voor alle aanbeveling. I just found a game of professor layton in dutch. I think I'm going to play it sometimes during holiday. still, I'm open if you have recommendations (I am tempted to read dutch harry potter side by side with the english version)... or maybe watching english speaking movie with dutch subs. Since I'm not surrounded by dutch speakers, it's kinda hard to train for speaking/listening so I'm just aiming to have ability to read dutch.


 
The Professor Layton games are actually really decent in Dutch. They have been localised by the same person who also translated Lufia II (for fellow Dutchies: Jurjen Tiersma). The works by Loekalization are also great. I really loved his localisation of Muramasa: The Demon Blade on Wii. 

Seeing you live in New Zealand, I think I understand where your interest in Dutch comes from. There should be plenty of Dutch emigrants in New Zealand, so maybe there are circles where you can meet Dutch people?


----------



## eriol33 (Apr 19, 2014)

nah, most of my friends are english speakers. plus there is weirdness phenomenon that when you speak dutch to dutch native speakers, they will switch to english language because they are impatient and cannot stand our beginner pronunciation. still, I find dutch is not incredibly hard, but quite tricky (two definite articles, irregular verb, and different structure to english). my ultimate aim is really only to read dutch documents though, since I'm planning to study in netherlands sometimes in the future, where I probably can survive with english, but have to read a lot of dutch texts.

I hope the dutch speakers could tolerate me when I speak/write dutch using english structure. I guess it's reverse dunglish isnt it?


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 23, 2017)

hello, bumping this old thread. I just recently discovered that Fire Emblem Echoes has a dutch language option. I just recently finished the dutch tree of duolingo and rather motivated to consume all dutch games that I can get. 

does anyone have any recommendations? preferably games with english dub with dutch text (and good stories too)


----------

